# Le Cube in a Clubman GL gas locker?



## MinusNothing (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi all,

I've checked my owners manual, but it doesn't state the dimensions of the Gas locker of my 1997 Clubman GL.

Anyone know if a standard French Le Cube will fit in there (through the entrance hole)?

I currently carry 2x6Kg Calor style Propane bottles.


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*What's the question*

Not sure what the question is here. Can you not measure the locker then look on the Butagaz web site for the Le Cube dimensions.........

Ray


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

As I understand it Le Cube is 280mm wide and the Calor 6kg is 256mm wide.


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*If they do fit*

If the Le Cube will fit you still need work out how to connect it to your existing system - the fittings will not be the same as your existing Calor propane. Fortunately the Le Cube is available in 5 Kg propane as well as the 6 Kg butane.

Ray


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

*Re: If they do fit*



rayhook said:


> If the Le Cube will fit you still need work out how to connect it to your existing system - the fittings will not be the same as your existing Calor propane. Fortunately the Le Cube is available in 5 Kg propane as well as the 6 Kg butane.
> 
> Ray


And so that Ray does not have to repeat himself here's an article he prepared earlier!

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-77300-gas-fittings-in-the-uk-and-europe.html

It's very informative.


----------

